# My new projects



## *Tri-Pod* (May 31, 2010)

Love peoples thoughts

This is the filly 4 mths
























This is the colt 4 mths
























Both not had much contact so lots of work ahead!


----------



## Boudicca1959 (Aug 5, 2010)

beautiful dare not show my daughter these pic"s
she has two horses, swede and holly 
:thumbup:


----------



## Koira (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww, gorgeous and adorable. ^^

Good luck with them! Keep us updated, pics and such. They'll be beautiful mounts! :thumbup:


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

How gorgous are they


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Stunning. 
Wheyy for blue-eye'd horses (part of the fellow blue-eye'd owners clique lol) 
Do you intend on keeping the little guy a colt?


----------



## *Tri-Pod* (May 31, 2010)

I will get the colt cut at 2 i think, both have a wall eye the filly has a part wall eye on the other side to, I think it looks really nice, I no some people dont like it.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

*cough* people with no taste dislike wall eyes *cough*

My boy has part wall eyes on both sides and looks amazing.
Shame you're getting him cut :/ I'd always give them a chance as gelding can have reverse effects on them and make them more difficult.
My cob was kept a stallion till he was 4, and gelded just before I bought him and he's got more bad habits now than when I knew him as a stally, same with my other coloured.

Good luck with them though, I love the filly


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are both gorgeous love wall eyes,good luck with them


----------



## *Tri-Pod* (May 31, 2010)

how old should they be to be sold? got a slight problem with passport


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Have a chat to the vet about a passport.
Did you breed them? If so, that'll explain why they're only 4 months lol.
Usually, foals are weaned at 6months, I've always known passports to be issued then.
Anytime really, 6months + to be sold. If they're projects maybe you could get basic handling done with them. Maybe teaching them to lead well, trot-up on the lead etc;
Depends how long you wanted to keep them and how much you would be selling them for.
How much did you buy them for?

Passport issue companies:
Pet ID Equine from Pet Works â Pet-ID/JRC is a Defra-approved and DEFRA licensed horse passport issuing office. Horse passports and microchipping of equines.
^ That one has an application form you can print out, fill in, and send off. I've got one of these for my Tobiano sports pony.

Horse Passport Agency Ltd - Specialising in identity passports for horses
^ That's what my Cob is passported with. I find the first one is less confusing though 

Hope that helps


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

wow they are gorgeous!

i agree with the comments about not cutting him til he a bit older. not all stallions are a nightmare. my friend had her boy cut at 7 as it was only then he started to get a bit naughty, he was fine before then.


----------



## *Tri-Pod* (May 31, 2010)

i have bought them un handled thought 4 months was young asured it was ok, turns out one is 3 mths  vet coming monday


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm. Whoever sold them to you sounds a bit dodgey 
I've known 3month old's be weaned and it doesn't usually end good, since they don't get all the nutrients they need while they should still be suckling so can lead to late development, growth stunting etc;

Good you're getting the vet out  Keep us updated.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I always thought foals should be weaned at 6-8 months, and should stay with their mum as long as possible. How very sad that they were weaned so early.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I always thought foals should be weaned at 6-8 months, and should stay with their mum as long as possible. How very sad that they were weaned so early.


That's true 
I've known people to let their mares and foals wean naturally and average self-weaning age is around 10 to 12months old.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

DaniiAngel said:


> That's true
> I've known people to let their mares and foals wean naturally and average self-weaning age is around 10 to 12months old.


that just shows that we artifically wean them too early. what's the rush? horses need time to mature and develop physically and mentally IMO.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> that just shows that we artifically wean them too early. what's the rush? horses need time to mature and develop physically and mentally IMO.


my friend is a breeder and she always weans her foals slowly and gradually. They always end up as fab little horses. 3 months is far too early imo, still it isnt your fault OP as you werent to know. You are doing the right thing in getting the vet out, im sure it will all work out fine:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are big for there ages.. What were their parents... 
Personally 6 months for weaning for me.. But everyone is different..... 

What are your intentions with these guys...

Also we always left our Colts entire for as long as possible.. Some I have backed and schooled whilst entire... We had one that was very good around the mares never harrassed them..lol He got the chop and his name was changed to everhard.. He couldn't help himself..lol


----------



## *Tri-Pod* (May 31, 2010)

we thought they were 6 mths, to look at them there size etc you would think so, on passport says there 13hh, we have some milk power for them, and vet out today, plan is ride and drive, bit of in hand showing etc, feel like i have make a big mistake


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Tri-Pod* said:


> we thought they were 6 mths, to look at them there size etc you would think so, on passport says there 13hh, we have some milk power for them, and vet out today, plan is ride and drive, bit of in hand showing etc, feel like i have make a big mistake


So if they are 13hh now.. they are going to make a substantial horse 

Why do you feel like you have made a big mistake????

Many foals loose there mothers etc so have no choice but to be weaned early.. You have got the milk powder, and love and knowledge so that is all you will need..:thumbup:

Its not your fault they have been weaned early.. Now your there mum and Im sure they will look up to you....:thumbup:

I bought a foal Sec A from Beeston once... Got it home and the next day it couldn't stand up.. got the vet out and he said give a very small dose of wormer once a week for 3 weeks as it was riddled with worms and he didn't want us killing it with the proper dose cause he was too week.. He was young too, vet said get him on Milk powder aswell.... He ended up being the cheekiest little monkey going.. haha:thumbup:

Goodluck with your guys... And just do what you feel you need to... xxx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive helped raise an ophan foal and she is almost 2 now and doing really well. She did fantastically well on milk pellets.


----------



## *Tri-Pod* (May 31, 2010)

had the vet out  he said the date of births are wrong so the filly is younger not older both are no older than 4 mths we now have milk pellets for them, is there away to know a rough idea of hight when they are full grown? colt is about 13hh now filly is a bit smaller not but much! Felt bad they been dragged off there mum and i trusted what i was told when they should still be with her. so proud of the colt to day caught him in field and he picked his front feet up :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Tri-Pod* said:


> had the vet out  he said the date of births are wrong so the filly is younger not older both are no older than 4 mths we now have milk pellets for them, is there away to know a rough idea of hight when they are full grown? colt is about 13hh now filly is a bit smaller not but much! Felt bad they been dragged off there mum and i trusted what i was told when they should still be with her. so proud of the colt to day caught him in field and he picked his front feet up :thumbup:


You measure the cannon bone and do some equalisation.. I can't remember the sums.. Ive always just gone off there parents heights..

Did you get them from a sales?

And if they are eating and seem happy I wouldn't worry too much.. xxx

But if there apprx 13 hh at 4 months I would reckon 15 hh plus all depends on their breeding...


----------

